# RCP Hilfe mit F1 aufrufen



## Horst1976 (8. Okt 2012)

Ich habe ein paar Hilfeseiten die ich über das Menü--> Hilfe --> Hilfeinhalte öffnen kann. Ich möchte aber gern, dass sich die Hilfe über Key-->F1 öffnet. Ich weiß dass ich dazu in der plugin.xml in org.eclipse.ui.bindings sozusagen die Verknüpfung herstellen muss. Jedoch habe ich keine commandID oder eigene Klassen. Kann mir jemand sagen was genau ich dort einfügen muss? 

[XML]<extension
         point="org.eclipse.ui.bindings">
      <key
            commandId="???"
            contextId="???"
            schemeId="???"
            sequence="F1">
      </key>
   </extension>[/XML]

Oder was auch immer ich noch für Parameter dort benötige?!

Gruß


----------



## Gast2 (8. Okt 2012)

Nennt sich in Eclipse RCP glaub Context Hilfe
Adding Help to Eclipse RCP Applications - Tutorial
"RCP-Hilfe-System" - Ein Artikel im Eclipse Magazin 6/2010
Eclipse Corner Article: Adding Help Support to a Rich Client Application


----------



## Horst1976 (9. Okt 2012)

Die Hilfe an sich habe ich eingebaut. Das funktioniert auch alles, aber nicht dass sie sich bei F1 öffnet. Auf der Webseite von Vogella steht: "Optionally you can also assign the key "F1" via the extension point "org.eclipse.ui.bindings" to the command." Aber ich weiß eben nicht was ich dort genau implementieren muss.


----------

